# iMac G3 buzz micro intégré



## jcsand (20 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà:
J'ai un iMac G3 sous Tiger (qui va trrrrès bien, merci) et le micro intégré est inutilisable: il fait un buzz énorme. Quelqu'un sait-il d'où ça vient et comment corriger ça?

Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (21 Novembre 2008)

Va dans preferences systeme /son/entrée

et là tu regles le niveau 
( car c'est parfiois le niveau qui crée ce bruit)


----------



## jcsand (21 Novembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Va dans preferences systeme /son/entrée
> 
> et là tu regles le niveau
> ( car c'est parfiois le niveau qui crée ce bruit)




Merci de la réponse,
malheureusement ce n'est pas ça qui pêche, j'ai déjà essayé. 
J'ai trouvé d'autres sujets identiques (assez anciens) sur d'autres forums mais aucun ne donnait la solution (même si certains étaient résolus...)


----------



## alaincha (21 Novembre 2008)

jcsand a dit:


> le micro intégré est inutilisable: il fait un buzz énorme.



Bonjour,

Avec quels logiciels ? Pour quel usage ?

A tout hasard, essaye de mettre à la corbeille le fichier "maison->bibliothèque->preferences->com.apple.audio.AudioMIDISetup.plist".

Et si certains sujets que tu as lu étaient résolus, mais n'étaient pas une solution pour toi, il serait bon de les indiquer afin d'éviter que nous nous creusions le tête pour te proposer des solutions que tu connais déjà.


----------



## jcsand (24 Novembre 2008)

alaincha a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Avec quels logiciels ? Pour quel usage ?


De base: je vois le buzz dans le niveau des préférences



> A tout hasard, essaye de mettre à la corbeille le fichier "maison->bibliothèque->preferences->com.apple.audio.AudioMIDISetup.plist".


Il n'existe pas, du coup j'ai essayé d'effacer "/->bibliothèque->preferences->com.apple.audio.DevicesSettings.plist" sans résultat.



> Et si certains sujets que tu as lu étaient résolus, mais n'étaient pas une solution pour toi, il serait bon de les indiquer afin d'éviter que nous nous creusions le tête pour te proposer des solutions que tu connais déjà.


En fait ils n'expliquaient pas la solution. Mais je ferai attention, promis.

Merci de l'aide


----------



## pascalformac (24 Novembre 2008)

jcsand a dit:


> De base: je vois le buzz dans le niveau des préférences


et ca veut dire quoi ?
" voir le buzz"?
où?

et de base ?
c'est à dire?
c'est forcément associé à un logiciel

tu n'indiques rien 
ni OS ni utilisation


----------



## jcsand (24 Novembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et ca veut dire quoi ?
> " voir le buzz"?
> où?
> 
> ...


Un bon dessin vaut mieux qu'un long discours:







> tu n'indiques rien
> ni OS ni utilisation





jcsand a dit:


> J'ai un iMac G3 sous Tiger


C'est un ppc 500mhz avec 512 Mo de ram. Je ne connais pas le nom, il est bleu et blanc avec un mange-disque. Quant à l'os, il est à jour donc c'est le 10.4.11

En ce qui concerne l'utilisation, c'est pour enregistrer un son (avec audacity, par exemple), ou discuter sur skype, ...

Voilou voilou, merci d'avance, toute idée sera testée, triturée et bienvenue


----------



## alaincha (24 Novembre 2008)

L'image proposée montre que le micro fonctionne normalement.

Alors où est le problème ?


----------



## Arlequin (24 Novembre 2008)

alaincha a dit:


> L'image proposée montre que le micro fonctionne normalement.
> 
> Alors où est le problème ?



à mon avis, le micro fait ça sans y être sollicité de manière volontaire 

y'a du bruit quoi ! 

un bruit interne, un parasite quelconque ....


----------



## jcsand (24 Novembre 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> à mon avis, le micro fait ça sans y être sollicité de manière volontaire
> 
> y'a du bruit quoi !
> 
> un bruit interne, un parasite quelconque ....




C'est exactement ça : un bourdonnement, un ronflement, ... Qui couvre largement tout signal reçu par le micro


----------



## alaincha (24 Novembre 2008)

jcsand a dit:


> C'est exactement ça : un bourdonnement, un ronflement, ... Qui couvre largement tout signal reçu par le micro


Enfin nous commençons à comprendre ce qu'est le "buzz".

Peut être vas tu enfin nous dire dans quel logiciel ce "buzz" se manifeste.

Il aura fallu beaucoup de temps et pas mal de tergiversations.

Que de temps perdu !


----------



## Arlequin (24 Novembre 2008)

alaincha a dit:


> Enfin nous commençons à comprendre ce qu'est le "buzz".
> 
> Peut être vas tu enfin nous dire dans quel logiciel ce "buzz" se manifeste.
> 
> ...



cela dit, c'est la fenêtre de "préférence" là ..... 

le bruit doit donc être présent dans toutes applis se servant du micro ....

de mémoire, un imac G3, avec lecture d'un cd ou un DD qui couine, ça passait dans le micro d'où apparition de souffle... 
ou alors, c'est un soucis matériel

Test: obture le trou du micro et vois si ça change qqchose

Si le bruit ne change pas > ton micro est probablement  HS
Si le bruit s'atténue/disparait > trop de bruit de l'imac ou dans la pièce


----------



## alaincha (24 Novembre 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> le bruit doit donc être présent dans toutes applis se servant du micro ....



Oui, oui, oui......

Mais il ne veux pas nous dire quelles applications il utilise .


----------



## Arlequin (24 Novembre 2008)

alaincha a dit:


> Oui, oui, oui......
> 
> Mais il ne veux pas nous dire quelles applications il utilise .



à quoi penses tu ? je ne suis pas


----------



## alaincha (24 Novembre 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> à quoi penses tu ? je ne suis pas



C'est simple.

*jcsand* nous montre une image des préférences son qui ne signifie pas grand chose.

Puis il nous parles de "un bourdonnement, un ronflement".

Ce n'est certainement pas dans les préférences système qu'il a pu entendre ce bourdonnement ou ce ronflement.

Alors, ma question est: dans quel logiciel as t'il entendu ce "buzz" ?


----------



## pascalformac (24 Novembre 2008)

alaincha a dit:


> Alors, ma question est: dans quel logiciel as t'il entendu ce "buzz" ?


celles testées on ne sait pas
 mais dans #7 il envisagerait audacity et skype


----------



## Arlequin (24 Novembre 2008)

alaincha a dit:


> C'est simple.
> 
> *jcsand* nous montre une image des préférences son qui ne signifie pas grand chose.
> 
> ...



oui, d'accord, mais à partir du moment où ce "bruit" fait réagir le micro, quel importance ? c'est pour cela que je creuse plutôt le "comment " 

mais je suis d'accord, plus de précision ça ne ferait pas de mal de toute manière


----------



## jcsand (24 Novembre 2008)

alaincha a dit:


> Enfin nous commençons à comprendre ce qu'est le "buzz".



Mea Culpa. C'est un terme courant dans le son, je n'ai pas pensé à vérifier s'il était générique 



> Peut être vas tu enfin nous dire dans quel logiciel ce "buzz" se manifeste.


Toutes 



> Il aura fallu beaucoup de temps et pas mal de tergiversations.


Qu'entends-tu par là?



> Que de temps perdu !


Oh ben moi tu sais, hein, tant que le chmimililbilick avance un peu...


----------



## Arlequin (24 Novembre 2008)

post #12


----------



## jcsand (24 Novembre 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> cela dit, c'est la fenêtre de "préférence" là .....
> 
> le bruit doit donc être présent dans toutes applis se servant du micro ....
> 
> ...



Effectivement, après test, si j'obture le micro le vrombissement s'atténue. Et mon disque dur est en effet très bruyant. Le lecteur cd quant à lui semble avoir gardé les qualités silencieuses mises en avant par Mac à la promotion de ce modèle.

Je suppose donc que si je change le disque dur pour un plus discret, je devrais pouvoir jouir de mon microphone intégré?
Je viens d'ailleurs de faire un test auquel je n'y avais même pas pensé tellement que des fois j'oublie les choses:
En branchant un micro dans l'entrée micro, le son n'a plus la moindre prétention buzzifique.

Merci de la suggestion.
Si personne n'y voit d'objection je mettrai résolu après avoir essayé un dd silencieux. Si quelqu'un a d'autres idées en attendant, qu'il n'hésite pas


----------



## Arlequin (24 Novembre 2008)

jcsand a dit:


> Effectivement, après test, si j'obture le micro le vrombissement s'atténue. Et mon disque dur est en effet très bruyant. Le lecteur cd quant à lui semble avoir gardé les qualités silencieuses mises en avant par Mac à la promotion de ce modèle.
> 
> Je suppose donc que si je change le disque dur pour un plus discret, je devrais pouvoir jouir de mon microphone intégré?
> Je viens d'ailleurs de faire un test auquel je n'y avais même pas pensé tellement que des fois j'oublie les choses:
> ...



Bah écoute, le soucis semble être ciblé ... change le DD, tu seras vite fixé 

à+


----------



## pascalformac (24 Novembre 2008)

ou continuer à passer par le micro externe puisque tu en as un
c'est encore ce qu'il y a de plus simple

en plus il faut savoir que le micro interne captant ce qu'il y a autour  tu n'as aucune garantie qu'un changement de DD  resolve le souci si c'est autre chose qui crée le buzz


----------



## Arlequin (24 Novembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ou continuer à passer par le micro externe puisque tu en as un
> c'est encore ce qu'il y a de plus simple
> 
> en plus il faut savoir que le micro interne captant ce qu'il y a autour  tu n'as aucune garantie qu'un changement de DD  resolve le souci si c'est autre chose qui crée le buzz



je pensais plus à une "vibration" de la coque plastique, induite par le DD

à+


----------



## jcsand (24 Novembre 2008)

Bon j'avance un peu: j'ai réussi à enregistrer le son pendant l'extinction de l'écran, ce qui donne ça (à gauche écran allumé et à droite écran éteint):







J'ai également réussi à le faire lors de l'extinction du disque dur (en enregistrant directement sur la ram, grâce à Audacity), où on ne peut voir ni entendre aucun changement, ce qui pourrait laisser penser que le disque dur est bruyant sans incommoder le micro.

J'ai également tenté de brancher l'iMac sur une prise (supposée) reliée à la terre et avec aucun appareil sur le circuit. Pareil

Brancher un casque, couper l'ethernet ne sont pas plus satisfaisants.

Un moment où j'aurai du temps je nettoierai le micro pour voir (obligé d'ouvrir...)


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2008)

ok donc le micro capte le fonctionnement de l'écran
un changement de DD ne changera pas ca !

passer par  un micro  externe


----------



## Arlequin (25 Novembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ok donc le micro capte le fonctionnement de l'écran
> un changement de DD ne changera pas ca !
> 
> passer par  un micro  externe



ouaips...au temps pour moi :rose:


----------



## jcsand (25 Novembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> passer par  un micro  externe




Oui, bien sûr, mais avoir un iMac qui fonctionne _presque_ parfaitement...

Puis je suis tenace...
Bon, trop de boulot pour l'instant, je continuerai ce w-e, mais encore une fois, toute idée sera accueillie à bras ouverts


----------



## Arlequin (26 Novembre 2008)

jcsand a dit:


> Oui, bien sûr, mais avoir un iMac qui fonctionne _presque_ parfaitement...
> 
> Puis je suis tenace...
> Bon, trop de boulot pour l'instant, je continuerai ce w-e, mais encore une fois, toute idée sera accueillie à bras ouverts



si le problème est bien le "bruit" de l'écran:
changer l'alim du tube
changer le tube 
trois fois rien quoi :rateau:


ou essayer de trouver une appli capable de filtrer le bruit ambiant et le supprimer.... mais moi y'en a pas connaitre :rose:


----------



## pascalformac (26 Novembre 2008)

tenter d'optimiser ce micro interne est  un puits sans fond et selon moi une perte de temps
car 
- la cause exacte est NON detectée
peut etre un vaste ensemble de causes
on sait déjà qu'il y a l'écran mais il peut y avoir aussi , la coque , le DD , circuits divers 

-des heures ( et de l'argent) perdues sans aucune garantie d'efficacité 

alors que..

-le micro externe résoud la question en un branchement


----------



## jcsand (2 Décembre 2008)

Aujourd'hui, j'ai refait un essai pour voir: plus de buzz!
C'est tant mieux, mais il n'y a pas de raison pour qu'il ait disparu...

La seule chose que j'aie faite, c'est de laisser tout ce temps mon iMac sur "entrée ligne". Et lorsque je l'ai remis sur "microphone intégré", plus de problème.

La seule solution à ce problème serait alors:
Attendez quelques temps, ça va partir.... :rateau:


----------



## jcsand (12 Janvier 2009)

jcsand a dit:


> La seule solution à ce problème serait alors:
> Attendez quelques temps, ça va partir.... :rateau:



Voilà voilà, plus de buzz...

Je clos le sujet sans vraiment d'autre solution
(Comment clot-on?)


----------



## Arlequin (12 Janvier 2009)

jcsand a dit:


> Voilà voilà, plus de buzz...
> 
> Je clos le sujet sans vraiment d'autre solution
> (Comment clot-on?)



tant mieux

ici, on ne clot pas  car cela peut servir à d'autres et puis qui sait, tu reviendras peut être (mais je ne te le souhaite pas)

bonne journée

à+


----------

